# cream mitted ragdoll



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Name Tilly
breed Ragdoll
colour/pattern Cream Mitted
Age3
Sex Female
neutered yes
up to date with vaccinations Yes
Are they micro chipped? No
any health problems? No
Any behavioural problems No
Any toileting problems such as messing away from try or spraying? Yes has been weeing on carpet due to bullying from another cat
used to children? Yes
if so what age? any
how do they get on with other cats? usually ok
how do they get on with dogs? fine
indoor or outdoor cat? indoor with supervised access to a garden
How many hours are they used to be left alone for? limited
Diet they are on: Royal canin sensible and persian and wiskers sachets in jelly
Litter used if they have a litter tray: yesterdays news
Where are you in UK? yes south yorkshire
Reason for re homing? she is being bullied


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

what a stunning girl


----------



## Domoniques (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi 
She is absolutely beautiful


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

still looking


----------



## Domoniques (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi 
I am very sorry to see she is still waiting for a new home I really thought she would be snapped up , I would have her asap but not sure for her with the 3 dobes I am sure Tobias ( siamese ) would love a play mate his own size .


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

no I don't think she would get on with them

she is still looking


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

what area is she in?

A friend of mine is looking for a cat. Shes after something soppy and loving that will enjoy being made a fuss of.


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

pming you


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

possible home found


----------



## Domoniques (Feb 7, 2009)

fingers crossed for her .


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

still looking, Please only apply if you don't have to many other cats or dogs as we feel Tilly would not settle in this type of home


----------



## esandi (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi there

I have a rescue mog and a ragdoll and a maine coon. All get on well with each other. Is that too make for her to deal with for a home?


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

sorry I don't understand what question you are trying to ask me


----------



## esandi (Oct 1, 2010)

Sorry ... I mean you said that if you want to re-home the cream ragdoll then it would be best if you don't have too many other pets. So I was asking if that is the case would my 3 be to many for her to deal with if I adopted? Sorry looking at my reply I can see how I was not clear enough.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

it really depends on if you had other pets, how big of house or space she would have. so say you lived in a 2 bedroom flat with your cats,3 kids, a couple of dogs and some rats then that would probably not be the best place for her to go, I am not saying another cat couldn't go into that type of home either its just based on what type of home we are looking for Tilly If you are interested in adopting her please email me at [email protected] and I will send our re homing questionnaire


----------



## esandi (Oct 1, 2010)

OK I have emailed you re the form. 

Thanks


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

I have sent it


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

still looking


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

possible home found. If any one can help with a home check in Bedfordshire please pm me


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

home fell through so she is still looking, Have another raggie that she gets on with that she could be homed with as well


----------



## mella (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm very interested in Tilly!!!

Have sent you PM

Mel


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

sent re homing questionnaire


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Great Tilly has found a home with Merri


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

brilliant news,:thumbup:


----------

